# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - September 2009



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​

"....The objective of the work is to develop a gallery of tools for Defense Research and Development Canada (DRDC) that will be used within the Canadian Dept of National Defence (DND) to synthesize new camouflage patterns in accordance with important aspects of the human visual system and a collection of environment-specific imagery ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement to procure a quantity of one hundred (100) kilograms of PETN-B plastic explosives.  You are hereby notified that the Government of Canada intends to solicit a bid for the above requirement and negotiate a contract with Dynamit Nobel Defence GmbH, the only known source of supply capable of meeting Government of Canada's requirement .... Market research indicated that Dynamit Nobel DEFENCE GmbH is the only supplier that meets Canada's requirement .... In addition, market research indicated that the estimates expenditure doest not exceed $ 25,000.00 CAD ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$UA-010-19149
Solicitation Number 	W8486-09PETN/A_


".... The Royal Military College of Canada (RMC) is Canada's national military university based in Kingston, Ontario. RMC has within its mandate the provision to carry out research and other forms of support for the Department of National DEFENCE (DND) and other government departments .... This requirement is to provide the RMC with the services of personnel to perform research activities, on an as and when requested basis through the issuance of a Regional Individual Standing Offer , for a five-year period, January 1st, 2010 - December 31st, 2014, with the right to an additional extension of the Standing Offer for a one-year period. Personnel are broken into nine different categories as detailed in the Request for Standing Offer document.  *On average, the amount of funding expended on this requirement over the last six years has been $7,500,000.00 per annum*...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$TOR-214-5102
Solicitation Number 	W0046-080001/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Sep 2009)

"....To supply Climbing Gear, this is a no substitute requirement in accordance with the specification provided in the Request for Proposal document. Delivery is to be on or before September 30, 2009. This equipment is for the Department of National Defence, 8355 Franktown Road, Building 14, Richmond, Ontario, K0A 2Z0...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$VIC-215-4945
Solicitation Number 	W6399-10BB54/A_


".... Requirement: Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) on behalf of the Department of National Defence (DND) is hereby issuing this Request for Standing Offer for the provision of Engineering, Design and Technical Support for the Soldier Systems Life Support Equipment. The Standing Offer will be valid from the date of issuance of the Standing Offer for a period of two (2) years with the possibility to extend for an additional two (2) one (1) year period. Up to three (3) Regional Individual Standing Offer may be issued ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PR-707-47144
Solicitation Number 	W8486-097189/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has established Forward Operating Locations (FOL) within Nunavut for the purpose of military deployment into the Canadian north. These locations are intended for occupation by the military on short notice for discontinuous periods during peacetime, and as necessary during civil or military emergencies. Each FOL contains hangars to store six fighter jets, is capable of housing 220 personnel and has a full kitchen. The FOL site has three buildings heated with fuel oil. The personnel accommodations building (PAB) has six main furnace/ heating systems. The operations building with six aircraft hangars, has seven furnace/ heating systems. There is an equipment building which houses equipment for the DND mechanics, supply, engineering, firefighters and mobile support equipment operators. There are various air handling units throughout the buildings. The site also has two back up generator systems.

The Contractor will secure, monitor and maintain a continual state of readiness and operability for DND occupation at the FOL. The Contractor will keep the entire FOL site in a state of repair sufficient to ensure "full operation mode" without notice.

The Contractor will provide all labour, material, equipment, tools, supervision and transportation necessary for the maintenance and upkeep of the entire physical facility inclusive of all structures, equipment, material and systems. 

The Contractor will conduct the majority of work required between the hours of 0700 and 1600 hours each working day or as otherwise directed. Services include:

i.    Daily Security Inspections, Alarm Response and Security
Escorting
ii.    Building Maintenance Inspections and Repairs
iii.    Snow Removal
iv.    Janitorial
v.    Garbage Removal
vi.    Potable Water Supply and Septic Removal

The requirement is limited to Canadian goods and/or services...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$EDM-607-8030
Solicitation Number 	W0134-09CYEH/A_


".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for die stamped metal insignias to be manufactured in accordance with the DND Specification D-87-001-161/SF-001 dated 1987-05-29, the Technical Supplement applicable to each item and the sealed patterns.

Items:
Item 1, NSN 8455-20-002-6352 Insignia, Organizational, Canadian
Expeditionary Force Command Badge (CEFCOM)

Item 2, NSN 8455-20-002-6347 Insignia, Organizational, Canada,
Command Badge (CANCOM)

Firm Quantity:
This requirement is for a total firm quantity of 4,000 units to
be delivered to Montreal, Quebec...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PR-723-47202
Solicitation Number 	W8486-100133/A_


".... Defence R&D Canada - Atlantic (DRDC Atlantic) requires a contractor to prepare and characterize a series of polymer coated steel specimens for various types of tests that will be carried out by the contractor and DRDC.

The requirement is subject to a preference for Canadian goods
and/or services.

Bid evaluation will be based on Technical and Management point
rated evaluation criteria. The responsive bid with the highest
total overall points, within the funding limitation of
$ 90,000.00, applicable taxes extra, will be recommended for
award of a contract.

Phase 1 to start upon contract award and to be completed by 15
March 2010.
Optional Phase 2 to start 1 April 2010 and to be completed by 15
March, 2012...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$HAL-218-7705
Solicitation Number 	W7707-098215/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2009)

I LOVE how this has been categorized under "N5610: MINERAL CONSTRUCTION MATERIALS, BULK"  ;D

".... The Department of National Defence located at Canadian Forces Base Kingston requires sixty-four (64) Curling Rocks and Handles. The current curling rocks are to be accepted as a trade.  Further details are found in the complete solicitation ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$KIN-910-5173
Solicitation Number 	W0114-10Q500/A_

Specs from bid document attached


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2009)

".... The objective is the design and development of a decision
support system through the fusion of biometrics signals for
behavioural diagnostic applications. The design and development
of the system will be completed over 3 phases. The system will
be based on the automatic processing and the classification of
data stemming mainly from Electroencephalogram (EEG),
Electrocardiogram (ECG) recordings and tracking of 3D
stereoscopic facial characteristics. This processing should
provide the integrated system capability, including vital signs,
stereoscopic cameras and EEG, to quantify and provide automated
diagnosis of the stressors that may affect the operational
readiness of Canadian Forces (CF) operators and identify
behavioural patterns with the aim of detecting hostile intend...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$TOR-005-5109
Solicitation Number 	W7711-094076/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2009)

".... To provide the Department of National Defence (DND) with COATS (tunics) as specified below:

Item 001: Nato Stock Number (NSN) 8405-21-872-2573  Coat (tunic), man's, Governor General Foot Guard, Scarlet, type II; firm quantity 47 for delivery to Ottawa..

Item 002: Nato Stock Number (NSN) 8405-21-872-2572  Coat (tunic), man's, Canadian Grenadier Guards, Scarlet, type I; firm quantity 18 for delivery to Ottawa.

This requirement also includes an option to purchase additional quantities exercisable for a period of 12 months from the date of contract award. The option may be exercised for up to a maximum quantity of 65 coats. The exercise of the option is at the sole discretion of the Minister...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PR-737-47243
Solicitation Number 	W8486-108629/A_


".... For the purposes of this procurement, Canada is acting as AGENT for the British Army Training Unit Suffield.

Public Works and Government Services Canada on behalf of its client, Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Base Suffield, Ralston, AB, intends to enter into a sole source contract with:

BANFF SKI SCHOOL LTD.
O/A SKI BANFF-LAKE LOUISE-SUNSHINE
223 Banff Ave. Lower Level
Banff, AB
T1L 1H9

For the provision of Corporate Ski Passes and Printed Photo Identification Ski Passes for the Wilderness Training Program by the British Army Training Unit Suffield (BATUS), Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Suffield, Ralston, Alberta.

Contract Period November 01, 2009, to October 31, 2010, plus two one year option periods.

*Estimated Value     $127,000.00 per year*...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$CAL-116-5402
Solicitation Number 	W0142-10B124/A_


".... To help define, shape and orient its future investment in research and technology development, DRDC has a requirement for a deeper understanding of the industrial sector in the area of Command & Control technologies: core capabilities and competencies, products and services, and relevance to the defence market. All potential suppliers must be considered, including those who may not have been traditional players in the defence and security market...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$QCL-002-12130
Solicitation Number 	W7701-092763/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2009)

...industry & academia on creating "a unique and inclusive Canadian Innovation System (industry-academia-government) collaboration framework to support DND's capability analysis process. The full participation of Industry and Academic representatives throughout this initiative is critical to achieve the maximum benefits of this new framework to Canada and all participants...."

and from industry with "feedback .... in particular software suppliers with respect to the DND Project 00000883 - Canadian Forces Chemical, Biological, Radiological, and Nuclear (CBRN) Sensor Integration and Decision Support (SI&DS) Project (to) the software architecture and applications that will provide strategic planners and operational commanders the means to plan for CBRN and manage the impact of CBRN incidents including accidental release of toxic industrial materials (TIM)...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2009)

"....This requirement is for the Department of National DEFENCE (DND) to procure a portable Voice Response Translators (VRT). This device provides soldiers the capability to communicate basis commands and phrases allowing them to conduct tasks proficient manner in the Contemporary Operating Environment and Future Security Environment ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$UA-010-19236
Solicitation Number 	W8476-090VRT/A_

A bit more here.


----------

